# Adapters for Grizzly Separator - WOOPS



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Happy New Year ...

So I ordered 4 in hose (two 10' lengths - D4206) and separator (W1049) from GRIZZLY.COM and was pleased to receive it so quickly. When I checked the separator description it reported what was not included but it did not say anything about needing adapters for the hose to fit the separator. Now I need to order the adapters and hence additional shipping charges ($8 for $6 worth of parts!).

I'm guessing I'm not the first that has run into this so (1) warn others and (2) if you've run into the same situation, what did you do for adapters for the separator...? Did you find anything locally or did you bite the bullet and order and pay the shipping...? If you re-ordered what did you get that you're happy with...? D4261 was recommended...

...and I don't mind if you come back with "ya shudda done this"  Learning by mistakes is a well-learned education...if I really shudda done something else I will send it all back...I'd hate to find out the separator is junk...

Thanks in advance...Nick


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nick,

I had a similar experience many moons ago. I simply cut the ends of the black corrugated hose I bought and I was able to get it started into the separator top. I then twisted it in a bit until it stayed on it's own. 10 years later it's still in place.

The flex hose might thread into the lid easier.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Looking at the site and the catalog--it's hard to tell if they're using fittings or not. If you've not ordered yet--you might try calling Grizzly order desk and explaining (gently) the situation. There's an outside chance they'll waive the shipping on the fittings. Been through a few similar circumstances, one with Grizzly, where the phone call saved the shipping.

Based on the web site description--i'd have ordered exactly what you ordered. Good luck.

earl


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Nick, you just hit upon my only button with Grizzly; shipping charges. I purchased several dial indicators from them only to find out they had been discontinued because of bad readings, failures and anything else that could go wrong. They took them back (5 days later) but never refunded the shipping charges. They knew about the problem and I even asked before ordering if these were discontinued; they said no, they were just on sale. So far this has cost them ~ 2500$ in nickle and dime items (my son's purchases are included).

I will still give them some of the big items, but I purchase what I can locally; Woodcraft, W T Tool, plumbing supply houses, lumber-yards and the most local of all Amazon.com.

This is not the first time this subject with Grizzly has come up.

Sorry you had an issue and hope the rest of your experience was uneventful - Baker


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

My biggest problem has been that fittings and hoses often don't work together. 4 inches seems to be a flexi standard, 4 inch id or od? or 4 1/8th sometimes on connectors, and parts that are supposed to fit inside each other are so loose the leak air, or so tight they cannot be removed without a major effort. I have a box full on non fitting fittings. I suspect I'm not the only one. And because its the only nearby store, I got everything, hoses and fittings, from the same store. Very frustrating and expensive.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

rwbaker said:


> Nick, you just hit upon my only button with Grizzly; shipping charges.


I used to get upset at shipping charges... It started back when I bought a few replacement pieces from Ryobi and later when I bought parts from Sears Parts Direct and Dewalt. In all those cases I was buying $2 or so worth of parts and paying $10 in shipping.

I did the math after I calmed down a bit, and then didn't feel so bad. If I was going to take my truck into town and back, it doesn't take a lot of road miles to get pretty close to a shipping charge!

I am in the middle of two woodcrafts, one 40 miles north and one 50 miles south. It is far cheaper to buy from them online than it is for me to drive there, unless it is something 'big'.

$7 bucks for shipping from grizzly on $25 or less? Not that bad of a deal. Is it frustrating that you have to make a second purchase and pay another $7, yep.


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi Nick
I did the same thing years ago . I screwed the hose in about an inch and put a large bead of silicone caulk around the inside and outside and let it dry completely.It lasted several years until I got my cyclone.
Recently one of the brush caps cracked off on my 690 router. A new one was about two dollars and shipping was about ten dollars! Burned my butt! Needless to say-the hot glue which now holds it in was nearly free!!
Dennis


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> My biggest problem has been that fittings and hoses often don't work together. 4 inches seems to be a flexi standard, 4 inch id or od? or 4 1/8th sometimes on connectors, and parts that are supposed to fit inside each other are so loose the leak air, or so tight they cannot be removed without a major effort. I have a box full on non fitting fittings. I suspect I'm not the only one. And because its the only nearby store, I got everything, hoses and fittings, from the same store. Very frustrating and expensive.


Me too. For mine, I figured out that that 4" white corrugated HDPE pipe, works Good as DC flex hose adapters. I take a hacksaw and cut little pie shaped wedges out of one end, to heat up with a heat gun to make a taper in it... Wait, that sounds like I'm just fabricating my own ... Which is exactly true. Otherwise, you could easily spend as much or more on DC fittings than what your DC cost.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

greenacres2 said:


> Looking at the site and the catalog--it's hard to tell if they're using fittings or not. If you've not ordered yet--you might try calling Grizzly order desk and explaining (gently) the situation. There's an outside chance they'll waive the shipping on the fittings. Been through a few similar circumstances, one with Grizzly, where the phone call saved the shipping.
> 
> Based on the web site description--i'd have ordered exactly what you ordered. Good luck.
> 
> earl


Thanks, Earl...that is exactly what I did...they didn't budge ! I persisted, to no avail...I directed them to the catalog and pointed out the "deficiency", described the impact and asked them to please update their description...

In the process, they changed their mind on the adapters I should use...from 4" ID 
to 4" OD...and back again...to straight to taper...what an experience...

Thank you for the response...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

MAFoElffen said:


> Me too. For mine, I figured out that that 4" white corrugated HDPE pipe, works Good as DC flex hose adapters. I take a hacksaw and cut little pie shaped wedges out of one end, to heat up with a heat gun to make a taper in it... Wait, that sounds like I'm just fabricating my own ... Which is exactly true. Otherwise, you could easily spend as much or more on DC fittings than what your DC cost.


Got that, Mike...  thanks...I like the idea of fabricating my own...and special thank you on identifying the material to use...looks like a recon trip to the big store...

Nick...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you all for corroborating my experience...looks like my lesson is to research better when dealing with Grizzly...


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Nickp said:


> Thank you all for corroborating my experience...looks like my lesson is to research better when dealing with Grizzly...


Nick, That's good advice for dealing with _*anyone*_, not just Grizzly. To be fair, they sent you exactly what you ordered! Anyone else would of done the same thing, especially if ordered online.

If you speak to a rep, there is a chance someone will say "Hey, maybe you should order this also".

As for shipping and handling, I usually try not to order just 1 or 2 items. I'll order several of something if I think I will use them. Else I'll find something else to order to lower the per item shipping costs


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Dmeadows said:


> Nick, That's good advice for dealing with _*anyone*_, not just Grizzly. To be fair, they sent you exactly what you ordered! Anyone else would of done the same thing, especially if ordered online.
> 
> If you speak to a rep, there is a chance someone will say "Hey, maybe you should order this also".
> 
> As for shipping and handling, I usually try not to order just 1 or 2 items. I'll order several of something if I think I will use them. Else I'll find something else to order to lower the per item shipping costs


Thank you, Duane...points noted.

I'm guessing my lack of experience in woodworking and good experiences with other orders left me somewhat naive which led to my surprise. Certainly the additional $7 didn't upset me so much as having to wait before setting up the dust collector. Fortunately, the Thein I had set up for my shop vac saved the weekend and so I was able to make some sawdust anyway  

I made a bunch of equipment adapters in preparation so I will be able to play with the planer, table saw, bandsaw, and yes, even my circular, radial and miter saws. No project...just making sawdust to try out the Grizzly separator. It'll get rid of the junk wood...if there is such a thing 

Thanks again for your advice...

Nick


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

*Update ****



Nickp said:


> Happy New Year ...
> 
> So I ordered 4 in hose (two 10' lengths - D4206) and separator (W1049) from GRIZZLY.COM and was pleased to receive it so quickly. When I checked the separator description it reported what was not included but it did not say anything about needing adapters for the hose to fit the separator. Now I need to order the adapters and hence additional shipping charges ($8 for $6 worth of parts!).
> 
> ...


Well...whatayaknow...I received the adapters which were researched by the last person I spoke to (the D4261's) and they are even more loose than the ones I had ordered...So I called the Grizzly 800 number a few minutes ago and immediately the operator advises me that the D4261's are not the right ones. Imagine my surprise that this operator knew IMMEDIATELY the 4261's are not right. The other operator must have been in that well-known city in Eqypt...

However...she did give me a complete refund, including the shipping charges so that was some consolation...and it won't cost me to return the parts...another consolation. 

Now I know this may sound like sour grapes on my part but it is obvious that Grizzly and I have "irreconcilable differences due to chemistry or other metaphysical discrepancies at the molecular level" so I'm filing for divorce and will be seeking a local mistress... 

During the previous set of postings about this subject several suggestions were made including making my own, pushing the hose directly into the separator and a whole bunch of other suggestions...as well as I probably helped in the screw-up and that I/we should be careful with anybody, not just Grizzly...I am grateful for all who responded and in consideration of that courtesy and honesty I decided to update you on the latest goings-on.

Thanks again...I feel better now...I'm gonna make my own...PHEW...


----------

